# San antonio taijiquan meetup



## Sean Kovarovic (Feb 22, 2020)

2/22/20 san Antonio taijiquan push hands meetup


























2/22/20 San Antonio Push Hands Meetup, Patrick and Han

2/22/20 San Antonio Push Hands Meetup, Mike and Larry playing with knives

2/22/20 San Antonio Taijiquan Push Hands Meetup, Me and Patrick Pushing

2/22/20 San Antonio Push Hands Meetup, Mike and Xander

2/22/2012 San Antonio Push Hands Meetup, Tal and Hong Pushing

2/22/20 San Antonio Push Hands Meetup, Larry and Patrick, Mike and Tal Pushing

2/22/20 San Antonio Push Hands Meetup, Patrick and Joseph Pushing

2/22/20 San Antonio Push Hands Meetup, Patrick and Xander, da shou

2/22/20 San Antonio Push Hands Meetup, Rob and Jim Pushing

2/22/20 San Antonio Push Hands Meetup, Mike and Patrick then Hong


----------



## jobo (Feb 23, 2020)

Sean Kovarovic said:


> 2/22/20 san Antonio taijiquan push hands meetup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is gym equipment in that room cant help thinking that some of those folks would have been better of doing an hour on that !


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 24, 2020)

Looks like fun. I don’t have much of a background in Tai Chi, but I enjoy playing with push hands.


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Mar 7, 2020)

Lol Jobo come hit us up next time


----------

